# General > General Knives & Blades >  Evaluating Kukris.

## Sarge47

Sgt. Draino's thread on the Machete vs. the axe got me to think about maybe getting a good quality Machete down the road.  Right now I have 3 possibles, they are:

1.) 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*KA-BAR Kukri Machete Knife Fixed 11.5"  Blade*


Description
    Kabar Black Machete Kukri Knife with  combination Cordura/Leather Sheath
 thermoplastic elastomer handle
 Epoxy powder coated high carbon steel (1095) blade
 Black leather  sheath
 Blade length 11.5", width 3", overall length 17"
Cost, between $48 to $52.


2.) 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
*Cold Steel Magnum Kukri Machete 22"  Overall w/Anti Rust Matte Finish.*

Specifications for Magnum  Kukri Machete
Weight: 18.2 oz.
Thickness: 2.75mm
 Blade: 17" 1055 Carbon Steel w/Black Baked-on Anti Rust  Matte Finish 
 Overall: 22" 
 Handle:  Polypropylene handle
Cost; $19.00 to $30.00

3.) 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
*Schrade Tough Large Machete (Kukri Style)  14" Blade with Leather Sheath.*

*SCHLM: Schrade Tough -  Large Machete (Kukri Style)*
_
Specs.:_
Handle:  Rubberized AluminumBlade: 14.0" (35.5 cm)Handle: 5.0"  (12.8 cm)Steel: Stainless Steel(400 series.)Weight: 2 lbs. 3.2 oz.Sheath:  LeatherMade in ChinaCost: $26.00 to $46.00
Any thoughts?   :Cool2:

----------


## hunter63

Yo, Sarge, will let you know about the Cold Steel Magnum Kukri Machete.
I just ordered one, should be here shortly.

I was also reading Sgt. Draino's Sgt. thread, and although I'm not to much of a machete guy, thought I would give it a try.

I have a GI style machete/sheath cia 1968 about 18". Made in USA
I have used it, found it kinda long, and if makes any sense, kinda light for heavy chopping on brush.

Anyway, as I was ordering a Cold Steel Tanto style blade anyway (yeah, I know, not everyone's favorite), though I would throw this machete and a neck knife in, as well.
Shipping was about the same for all three.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I have the Ka-Bar and absolutely love it.  I have used it for two and a half years and really haven't had to sharpen it yet.  I think the sheath leaves a little to be desired and if you plan on using it bare handed for any length of time, expect some blisters.  

I don't have the Cold Steel one, but I've had their other machetes such as the latin and bolo but they just cannot hold up to the same as the Ka-Bar through.

Can't say anything about the Schrade, but I'd still opt for Ka-Bar.

----------


## Rick

You might take a look at this. I did the same conversion to a Khurki and a machette two years ago. 

http://www.m4040.com/Survival/Ghurka...dification.htm

----------


## welderguy

I have a cheap no name kukri, as far as usability goes its good, it just doesn't hold an edge worth a dang, Thats why it was a 7.00 flea market buy. I had a cold steel awhile back but ended up giving it to my brother before I got to play with it, I do know that the handle feels a little small in my hand.

----------


## SARKY

I've had an Cold Steel ATC and LTC for some time and they are plenty long enough to do the job.

----------


## welderguy

> I've had an Cold Steel ATC and LTC for some time and they are plenty long enough to do the job.


Not the length the diameter

----------


## huskymill

i was kinda looking at this one. does anyone know anything about it?

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/st....html?s=UC2624

----------


## Sarge47

> i was kinda looking at this one. does anyone know anything about it?
> 
> http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/st....html?s=UC2624


It's made by United Cutlery.  I once owned their "Colt Jungle Commander" which was supposed to be a short machete that had been a prototype for the Navy Seals.  Turns out it was made out of 420 steel & made in China, just like that one.  I found that the blade nicked when I cut some weeds down & returned it to A.G. Russel for a complete refund, which I got.  Their Kukri is not very expensive, however I can get the Cold Steel Machete for about the same price, & I know their Reputation.   :Cool2:

----------


## welderguy

If only they made a hollow handled Kukri, I would buy a dozen :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

I ran across this the other day , but have no idea who made the blank.http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...0&SKU=BLFH612X

----------


## welderguy

> If only they made a hollow handled Kukri, I would buy a dozen


Ok I am going to shut my mouth now :Blushing: 
http://www.edgesports.net/item.asp?i...chete-aluminum

----------


## Justin Case

I have a feeling a hollow handled one would break easy,, ?

----------


## crashdive123

> I ran across this the other day , but have no idea who made the blank.http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...0&SKU=BLFH612X


Stay away.  Stay far away.  A good piece of Damascus steel that size would be considerably more.

----------


## Sarge47

Cold Steel also has more expensive models:  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
*Cold Steel Gurkha Kukri 12" SK-5 High  Carbon Fixed Blade*

*Specifications*
Weight:  22 oz.Blade: 12"Thick: 5/16"Overall: 17"Handle:  Kraton®Sheath: Secure-Ex®Steel: SK-5 High CarbonRetail Price:$299.95  You Pay: $179.95

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
*Cold Steel Gurkha Kukri 12" VG-1 San Mai  III Steel Blade*

*Specifications*
Blade:  12"Overall: 17"Thick: 5/16"Weight: 22oz.Sheath:  Secure-ExSteel: VG-1 San Mai IIIRetail Price:$649.99
	  	 	 	  	 	 	 	 	You Pay: $389.95




Then there's this one with the cute little "wannabe" Kukris, I don't care for the handle, however:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


*CAS Hanwei Gurkha Khukri  Carbon Steel  Full-Tang Blade*

*Key Features:*
Carbon  steel full-tang bladeHardwood handleAuthentic Styling

*Specifications:*
Blade  Length: 11 1/2Overall Length: 16 1/2Weight: 1lb  13ozBox Height: 18 1/2Box Width: 4 1/4Handle  Length: 5Blade Length: 11 1/2Thickness at Guard:  0.24Retail Price:$42.50
	  	 	 	  	 	 	 	 	You Pay: $29.95
right now I'm looking at the Ka-Bar Kukri sold on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Machete.../dp/B00140QFHM

Scroll down & you'll see that you can add a Tomahawk to it if you want.  :Cool2:

----------


## welderguy

> Stay away.  Stay far away.  A good piece of Damascus steel that size would be considerably more.


 I thought that was a really low price. thanks for the advice.

----------


## welderguy

> I have a feeling a hollow handled one would break easy,, ?


 It would , it was a Numpty joke, till i actually found one :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - that "wannabe" is probably made from 5160 steel (truck leaf spring).  It's probably tougher than many of the more expensive ones.  I've got two - one of which I modified the handle using that same link that Rick provided.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

Crash what are the other two ?

----------


## welderguy

On a traditional Kukri what are the two little knives for ?

----------


## crashdive123

Smith & Wessons that I picked up at a gun show.  They are fairly light weight, made from 440C.  They won't handle the heavy tasks that the others will, but do take a pretty good edge.  The rubber handle is comfortable.  I think I paid around $20 or $25 each for them.

----------


## Sarge47

> Ok I am going to shut my mouth now
> http://www.edgesports.net/item.asp?i...chete-aluminum


They must be pretty popular, they're currently out of stock! :Sneaky2: 

Soooo, can we put you down for a dozen?   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2: 

(wiping tear from eye.) (Sniff) John Rambo would be so proud!   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> On a traditional Kukri what are the two little knives for ?


From a Kukri site:




> Most Khukuris feature two little knives attached at the back of the sheath held either in a built-in pocket or a leather purse. The small sharp knife is a Karda. Besides being used to hone the master blade, it serves for small cutting jobs. Perhaps the most unusual task it has is at the time of a child's birth: the Karda is then used to cut the umbilical cord. Afterwards the knife is place at the side of the cot to ward off evil spirits. The other knife is called a Chakmak. It is blunt and once rubbed against a stone will produce enough sparks to start a fire. Who needs electric lighters?

----------


## Sarge47

> From a Kukri site:


*"Afterwards the knife is place at the side of the cot to ward off evil  spirits."*  & what makes people think that evil spirits will be afraid of an itty-bitty knife I wonder?  :Sneaky2: 

*"Perhaps the most unusual task it has is at the time of a child's birth:  the Karda is then used to cut the umbilical cord." 

*Well...I'm glad we cleared that up; that's a very good reason to carry one of those, you never know when you might find a woman in labor with no doctor present.... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> *"Perhaps the most unusual task it has is at the time of a child's birth: the Karda is then used to cut the umbilical cord."* 
> 
> Well...I'm glad we cleared that up; that's a very good reason to carry one of those, you never know when you might find a woman in labor with no doctor present....


Whatever you do, don't make the same mistake that the doctor made on Sarge.  DO NOT CUT THE "LOWER" UMBILICAL CORD!   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

Thanks Crash.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge - that "wannabe" is probably made from 5160 steel (truck leaf spring).  It's probably tougher than many of the more expensive ones.  I've got two - one of which I modified the handle using that same link that Rick provided.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Nice job on the handle!  How can you tell what the steel might be on the model that I posted?   :Cool2:

----------


## welderguy

> They must be pretty popular, they're currently out of stock!
> 
> Soooo, can we put you down for a dozen?   
> 
> (wiping tear from eye.) (Sniff) John Rambo would be so proud!


I regret to say but I must backslide on my original offer of buying a dozen, ( due to the fact I didn't think they existed) :Innocent:  :Blushing:

----------


## Sarge47

> Whatever you do, don't make the same mistake that the doctor made on Sarge.  DO NOT CUT THE "LOWER" UMBILICAL CORD!


Yes, but now I can reach high notes when I sing that I never could reach before!   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Nice job on the handle! How can you tell what the steel might be on the model that I posted?


Send two samples to Q.C.  We'll let you know.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yes, but now I can reach high notes when I sing that I never could reach before!


Sarge is the guy in the white jacket.  :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeNd0gKH480

Here's a still from that video for anyone that can't do YouTube.  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> Sarge is the guy in the white jacket. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeNd0gKH480
> 
> Here's a still from that video for anyone that can't do YouTube. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I blew coffe out my nose ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sarge47

> I blew coffe out my nose ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!


Sad thing is I once looked just about like him too.  Couldn't play the Uke though. :Blushing:

----------


## welderguy

> Sad thing is I once looked just about like him too.  Couldn't play the Uke though.


Im sorry..

----------


## Ken

Something's wrong.  It took 25 posts before this thread even *began* to get hijacked.   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> I regret to say but I must backslide on my original offer of buying a dozen, ( due to the fact I didn't think they existed)


That'll teach you to post before checking with "Numpties-R-Us" 1st!  Sad truth is That it cost more than the Cold Steel model I showed 1st.  I think I'm rethinking the one with the itty-bitty babies.  Wards off evil spirits huh?  Should work on Lawyers then!   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> Something's wrong.  It took 25 posts before this thread even *began* to get hijacked.


That's because you've been absent.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> That's because you've been absent.


It's a team effort, Sarge.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It's a team effort, Sarge.


 Yeah...but I've been absent too. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## welderguy

> Yeah...but I've been absent too.


 I kinda picked up your slack there buddy :Innocent: 

 But to get back on track, the three I am looking at are , 1. the cold steel, 2. the ka-bar, 3. the ontario. for the price im leaning towards the cold steel. but as I mentioned before the handle feels uncomfortable in my hand just not beefy enough for me. 
However after Crash posted about the wooden handled models ( btw who made them Crash?) I may check into something like that because the handle looks a lot bigger.

----------


## crashdive123

> Nice job on the handle!  How can you tell what the steel might be on the model that I posted?


As I said - probably.  Because that is typically the material used in that style Kukri.

----------


## Sarge47

> I kinda picked up your slack there buddy
> 
>  But to get back on track, the three I am looking at are , 1. the cold steel, 2. the ka-bar, 3. the ontario. for the price im leaning towards the cold steel. but as I mentioned before the handle feels uncomfortable in my hand just not beefy enough for me. 
> However after Crash posted about the wooden handled models ( btw who made them Crash?) I may check into something like that because the handle looks a lot bigger.


While trying to find the Ontario model I found a negative review on it.  If I locate it I'll post it.  I think Crash is right about that being the same one he has, the notches cut into the blade right below where the handle ends & the blade begins are identical.  Probably some sort of trademark.(?)   :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

I found the eval, use your own judgement, it's the 3rd one down.   :Cool2: 

http://www.knifeonthewater.com/ontario.htm

----------


## welderguy

> I found the eval, use your own judgement, it's the 3rd one down.  
> 
> http://www.knifeonthewater.com/ontario.htm


 Thanks for the link, just makes me lean a little further towards the cold steel.

----------


## crashdive123

> However after Crash posted about the wooden handled models ( btw who made them Crash?) I may check into something like that because the handle looks a lot bigger.


Probably some guy named Mujabar.  They were both made in Pakistan.  BTW $20 with a bit of haggling at a gun show.  That was each, at two different gun shows.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> I ran across this the other day , but have no idea who made the blank.http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...0&SKU=BLFH612X


I was VERY close to buying this as well.  But something just told me not to and I removed it from my cart.  Thought it might have been so cheap because of it being a factory second?

----------


## Justin Case

> I was VERY close to buying this as well.  But something just told me not to and I removed it from my cart.  Thought it might have been so cheap because of it being a factory second?


It says "Cosmetic imperfection" , I guess that could mean anything from discolored to broken ?

----------


## Rick

> Cosmetic imperfection


I've seen some women like that. And before you ladies get all hoytie toytie on me, more than one woman has gazed at me with that thought in mind. So there!

----------


## Sarge47

I see Rick's off the decaf!   :Innocent:   Anyway, looking at the photos of the Kukris I couldn't help noticing that the models made by Cold Steel & Kabar are a bit different than the "original" Gurkha design.   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Decaf? Patooooey!

----------


## BENESSE

> I've seen some women like that. And before you ladies get all hoytie toytie on me, *more than one woman has gazed at me with that thought in mind*. So there!


Are you sure it wasn't at your pockets where you've got all those $100 bills sticking out?  :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> Yo, Sarge, will let you know about the Cold Steel Magnum Kukri Machete.
> I just ordered one, should be here shortly.
> 
> I was also reading Sgt. Draino's Sgt. thread, and although I'm not to much of a machete guy, thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I have a GI style machete/sheath cia 1968 about 18". Made in USA
> I have used it, found it kinda long, and if makes any sense, kinda light for heavy chopping on brush.
> 
> Anyway, as I was ordering a Cold Steel Tanto style blade anyway (yeah, I know, not everyone's favorite), though I would throw this machete and a neck knife in, as well.
> Shipping was about the same for all three.


Order form Kennesaw showed up to day, so I'm gonna be playing with the Cold Steel Magnum Kukri Machete, soon, may be do the mods as well.
Made in South Africa, not China??  Is that good or bad??

----------


## Badawg

I also have a K-bar and love it. I have ruined 2, yes 2 of the crappy sheaths though. Recently I used it on a demo project and accidentally hacked right through 3 16 penny nails without noticing until after I picked up the wood. only damage to the blade was a little scratching of the black coating. this thing is pretty tough.

----------


## Leighman

> Order form Kennesaw showed up to day, so I'm gonna be playing with the Cold Steel Magnum Kukri Machete, soon, may be do the mods as well.
> Made in South Africa, not China??  Is that good or bad??


Actually, probably quite good.

As a old guy who remembers when Cold Steel sold knives and not hype (yeah, all of one tanto, a couple skeleton handled skinners, and a push dagger or two), I purchased and USED some very good CS blades during the late 70's/early 80's....

Fast forward 30+ years; for the $$$, I have yet to damage or destroy their South African made kukri machete with the cheap molded grip.

Handle checkering on a handle (any handle) is not your friend unless you were smart enough to pack a good pair of leather gloves BUT this inexpensive design holds its own.

The handle can easily be modified with a lighter or small torch to "flatten" or "melt" the painful checkering. The factory sheath is horribly flimsy but the blade itself can take a lot of abuse and still remain quite sturdy and sharp.

All in all, maybe the best $ 20-25 short kukri machete on the market.

----------


## Sarge47

The big brown truck came yesterday & delivered my brand spankin' new Ka-Bar Kukri Machete!  Wow!  What a "moose" of a blade.  This is one good lookin' blade, I mean to tell ya!   :clap:   :Thumbup:   :Cool2:

----------


## RangerXanatos

> The big brown truck came yesterday & delivered my brand spankin' new Ka-Bar Kukri Machete!  Wow!  What a "moose" of a blade.  This is one good lookin' blade, I mean to tell ya!


You WON'T be disappointed.  I've had three CS machete's (1 latin and 2 bolo) and none of them have stood up to anything like the Ka-Bar has and it's still going strong!

----------


## Sourdough

> The big brown truck came yesterday & delivered my brand spankin' new Ka-Bar Kukri Machete!  Wow!  What a "moose" of a blade.  This is one good lookin' blade, I mean to tell ya!



Sarge, How thick is the blade.......????

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Sarge, How thick is the blade.......????


I don't have mine on me, but I think it's about 3/16."

----------


## RangerXanatos

Did a little seach and I found this info on another site:

The spine at the handle is 4.5mm and where it thins out towards the tip its a hair over 2mm. The top forward is a false edge and the center of the entire blade is 4.5mm.

----------


## Sarge47

Here's the Amazon page I ordered mine from.  It was the lowest price I could find.

http://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-Machete...sr=1-1-catcorr

Check out the product reviews!

----------


## RangerXanatos

> The big brown truck came yesterday & delivered my brand spankin' new Ka-Bar Kukri Machete!  Wow!  What a "moose" of a blade.  This is one good lookin' blade, I mean to tell ya!


If you are going to use this for any period of time, be sure to wear gloves or the handle will be quick to give you blisters!

----------


## Winter

The traditional khuk's have a vastly difference grind then the western, modernized ones.

http://www.thekhukurihouse.com/catalog/

Traditional ones are simply better. They are made by master craftsman instead of machines.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> The traditional khuk's have a vastly difference grind then the western, modernized ones.
> 
> http://www.thekhukurihouse.com/catalog/
> 
> Traditional ones are simply better. They are made by master craftsman instead of machines.


I have both, though through Himalayan Imports.  The ring in the middle can get uncomfortable during extended use, but it's not as quick to give blisters.

----------


## Winter

Wood rasp takes care of that.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - sand it down, put a cord wrap on it - nice and comfy.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Mine would need more than a wood rasp.  It's full tang and the tang protrudes along with the wood around the ring.  I'm going to leave it just the way it is.

----------


## Winter

Build up a callous right there  :Wink: 

here's my 2 Khuks. Both are 9-10 inch blade.

A traditional Chainpure one I won in a bet with a British signal puke about whether Bush was gonna win his second presidential bid.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I didn't like the handle much either so I got this one.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I had an Indian "Army" issue and it was total junk compared to a real one.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> Ok I am going to shut my mouth now
> http://www.edgesports.net/item.asp?i...chete-aluminum


Nice find!  Has anyone bought one?  I wonder who makes these and if the edge is any good.  Very interesting.

Lots of digs and dags on the cold steel kukri.  Their bottom of the line kukri is, as noted, made in South Africa.  They don't make any of their blades in the US anymore, unfortunately.  You can find the 13" for about $16-$17 online which makes them a good deal.  The handles are not the best, as pointed out, but for the money they are a competitor.  They sell very quickly.  I haven't handled their more expensive kukris to be honest.

That Ka-bar looks nice.  :Tt1:

----------

